# Logo fuer Dienstleistungsfirma



## Doubletaker (13. Dezember 2004)

*Logo fuer Dienstleistungsfirma?*

Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand helfen, denn ich weiss nicht
mehr weiter. Mein Problem ist, dass ich ein Auslandspraktikum
bei einer Werbeagentur mache und hier als Aufgabe eine Logo-
Erstellung zugewiesen bekommen habe, wobei ich Null Ahnung
von Logos habe...

Es ist fuer einen Freund fuer einen Angestellten hier und der
hat eine Firma fuer Dienstleistungen... Wenn man da anruft,
koennen die fuer einen Aufgaben uebernehmen wie die Be-
zahlung saemtlicher Rechnungen von Strom, Wasser bis hin
zur Telefonrechnung... Hier in Istanbul ist es leider nicht so
leicht, denn entweder muss man sein Konto bei einer Bank
haben, die eine Vereinbarung mit den Firmen hat oder jeden
Monat wie ein Irrer alles an einem Tag erledigen und dabei
immer an Schlangen anstehen... diese Firma erledigt alles
was in diese Gebiete faellt... Managed auch das timing von
saemtlichen Lieferanten wie der fuer's Trinkwasser oder Gas...
man kann sich hier naemlich fast alles liefern lassen.

die firma heisst "Hayat rehberi" was so viel heisst wie die
gelben seiten fuer's Leben (genau uebersetzt eigentlich nur:
"lebens fuehrer") und ich habe einfach Null Ahnung was ich
damit in Verbindung bringen soll/kann...

Waere froh wenn ihr mir mit Ideen oder Tipps zur Erstellung
beitragen koenntet...

Jetzt schon mal ein Dankeschoen fuer eure Hilfe!


EDIT: Wobei die Farbvorgaben stehen (rot & weiss)


----------



## _blondie_ (13. Dezember 2004)

Hm, ist diese Firma nur in Istanbul tätig, oder landesweit?
(ansonsten könntest du eine Silouhette oder den Stadtumriss von Istanbul irgendwie mit unterbringen, bzw. andeuten)
Handelt es sich nur um das Thema Energie/Wasser/Telefon/ ... etc,
oder kaufen die auch Bananen, wenn's sein muss?

Mit dem Firmennamen an sich kann ich leider nichts anfangen, mangels Sprachkenntnisse, aber evtl. kann man da noch was asoziieren ... Anfangsbuchstaben ...?

Gruß aus D
Blondie


----------



## Doubletaker (14. Dezember 2004)

die wuerden sich auch darum kuemmern, dass du bananen kriegst wenn
du die gerne haben moechtest. anfangs nur in istanbul und spaeter dann
evtl. wohl auch landesweit. aber die idee mit dem umriss finde ich sogar
ganz gut. werde da schon mal was versuchen wenn ich den umriss von
istanbul kriegen werde. an die geschichte mit dem anfangsbuchstaben
habe ich auch gedacht, dass das R aus dem H entsteht...


----------

